# Are Mortgage interest rate increases included in inflation rate increases?



## Dusty (17 Aug 2006)

When the rate of inflation is calculated what is included?

I know that they add in increases in ESB, Gas, Petrol, Food, and other consumables but are Mortgage Interest rate increases taken into account?

Cheers


----------



## ClubMan (17 Aug 2006)

The CSO website should explain all.


----------



## Dusty (17 Aug 2006)

Anywhere in particular on that site Clubman? I did a search for inflation rates and it didn't return anything meaningful...


----------



## ClubMan (17 Aug 2006)

Did you try browsing around the site?  

[broken link removed]


----------



## Superman (17 Aug 2006)

Any use?[broken link removed]


----------



## Dusty (17 Aug 2006)

Thanks Superman, that link confirms that the Consumer Price Index does indeed take mortgage interest payments in to account.

Next question

How is the Consumer Price Index related to the rate of inflation that we hear about in the news (currently around 4% I think) or are they one and the same?

Cheers
Jon


----------



## ClubMan (17 Aug 2006)

They are the same. See also the DoF monthly economic bulletins.

Oh - 4.2% [broken link removed].


----------



## messyleo (21 Aug 2006)

yes the DoF MEB keeps a nice section on inflation. Afaik, the HICP measure of inflation, as against the CPI (it's the harmonised european measure) doesn't take into account interest rate increases, so that's why CPI tends to be higher than HICP in Ireland's case.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2006)

According to _AIB _non discretionary consumer spending inflation is around 10%! 

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Non-discretionary inflation rate near 10% - RTÉ News 22nd August 2006[/FONT]*


----------



## askalot (22 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:


> According to _AIB _non discretionary consumer spending inflation is around 10%!
> 
> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Non-discretionary inflation rate near 10% - RTÉ News 22nd August 2006[/FONT]*



Just above the benchmarking agreement figure. At least the public sector are OK


----------

